# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Dear OSX lovers, any idea?

## koki

```
litost:~ root# ping www.awmn
ping: cannot resolve www.awmn: Unknown host
litost:~ root# host www.awmn
;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
www.awmn has address 10.19.143.13
```

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.
Στο μέσο mac forum ή δε θα μου απαντήσουν, από φόβο μήπως είμαι από κάποια αίρεση που μιλάει άγνωστες γλώσσες, ή θα αναλωθεί η συζήτηση στο τι και πώς.

Σας παρακαλώ, μία ιδέα.

----------


## vegos

> ```
> litost:~ root# ping www.awmn
> ping: cannot resolve www.awmn: Unknown host
> litost:~ root# host www.awmn
> ;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
> www.awmn has address 10.19.143.13
> ```
> 
> Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.
> ...


ΧΕΧΕ, το χω δει κι εγώ....

Γενικότερα, ψάχνοντας το, είδα ότι η βλακεία το OSX, θέλει domain name με 3 πράγματα. Πχ http://www.awmn.aaa, κι όχι http://www.awmn...

Δοκίμασε να φτιάξεις κάτι στο ίδιο στυλ (πχ http://www.koki)... Ούτε αυτό θα παίζει...

Πριν μερικές μέρες κάτι σκάλιζα στον proxy (που τρέχει αλλού) και κατάφερα να παίξει το http://www.awmn στον safari, αλλά τώρα πάλι τα ίδια...

Δεν ξέρω αν το καταχωρήσεις στο hosts μήπως παίξει...

----------


## aangelis

> Πριν μερικές μέρες κάτι σκάλιζα στον proxy (που τρέχει αλλού) και κατάφερα να παίξει το http://www.awmn στον safari, αλλά τώρα πάλι τα ίδια...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν το καταχωρήσεις στο hosts μήπως παίξει...


Το safari εχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το wind.

Το πρόβλημα με το http://www.awmn το ξεπέρασα με ένα περίεργο κόλπο.
Κανω ping to http://www.awmn στο terminal 2-3 φορές μέχρι να το βρει και μετα στο καπάκι χτυπάω το http://www.awmn στο safari και παίζει. (όλα αυτά με 1.4.3 σε int3l).

----------


## vegos

> Το safari εχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το wind.


Ναι.. Τα φτύνει με τους χάρτες του google maps γενικότερα...




> Κανω ping to http://www.awmn στο terminal 2-3 φορές μέχρι να το βρει και μετα στο καπάκι χτυπάω το http://www.awmn στο safari και παίζει. (όλα αυτά με 1.4.3 σε int3l).


Εμένα δεν το βρίσκει ποτέ (unknown host) (με 10.4.4)

----------


## nkladakis

> Γενικότερα, ψάχνοντας το, είδα ότι η βλακεία το OSX, θέλει domain name με 3 πράγματα. Πχ http://www.awmn.aaa, κι όχι http://www.awmn...


και σε εμενα ισχύει απο 10.4.2 και μετα.
Μήπως θα μπορούσαν οι hostmaster να μας φτιαξουν το http://www.wind.awmn και το http://www.awmn.awmn?

----------


## cirrus

Μεγάλο πρόβλημα αυτό... Έψαχνα να βρω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να διορθωθεί για αρκετή ώρα, αλλά στο τέλος βαρέθηκα και έκανα το πιο απλό.
vim /etc/hosts 
και πρόσθεσα 
10.19.143.13 http://www.awmn

----------


## Billgout

Και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα  ::   ::   ::  
Δοκίμασα την πιο πάνω λύση μόλις τώρα και έπαιξε (καλά ούτε που πέρασε από το μυαλό να το κάνω  ::  )

----------


## koki

Εγώ παλαιότερα είχα ένα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα (έκανε κάποια πράγματα resolve όταν το ζήταγα εγώ ρητά, και δεν τα έκανε όταν το ζήταγαν appz) αλλά ήταν εποχές που είχα πειράξει conf με το χέρι και είχα aliases στην ethernet κά, και πριν αρκετάααα updates (10.3) 
Οπότε μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δαιμονίστηκα! 

Ώστε έτσι λοιπόν.. μάλλον το hosts είναι η μόνη λύση.

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vegos
> 
> 
> Γενικότερα, ψάχνοντας το, είδα ότι η βλακεία το OSX, θέλει domain name με 3 πράγματα. Πχ http://www.awmn.aaa, κι όχι http://www.awmn...
> 
> 
> και σε εμενα ισχύει απο 10.4.2 και μετα.
> Μήπως θα μπορούσαν οι hostmaster να μας φτιαξουν το http://www.wind.awmn και το http://www.awmn.awmn?


Το http://www.wind.awmn υπήρχε ήδη.

Το http://www.awmn.awmn δεν φαίνεται πολύ καλό.
Να φτιάχναμε το http://www.www.awmn?  ::  

Εντάξει ούτε κι αυτό φαίνεται πολύ καλό, απλά είναι subdomain του http://www.awmn και όχι του awmn.awmn που δεν υπάρχει καν.

----------


## nkladakis

> Μεγάλο πρόβλημα αυτό... Έψαχνα να βρω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να διορθωθεί για αρκετή ώρα, αλλά στο τέλος βαρέθηκα και έκανα το πιο απλό.
> vim /etc/hosts 
> και πρόσθεσα 
> 10.19.143.13 http://www.awmn


OK 
προσθεσα και
10.19.143.12 wind.awmn

----------


## racer

Αυτά είναι μόντες, εγώ λέω να στείλουμε e-mail στην Apple να το λύσει το ζίτημα. Το παρακάνανε με το user friendlyness ...

----------


## paravoid

AXAXAXAXAXA σοβαρά μιλάτε τώρα;
Δηλαδή θέλει www για όλα τα URLs;

το ping slashdot.org δεν παίζει δηλαδή;

Αν είναι δυνατόν, πάνω που είχε αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει στα μάτια μου το OSX.

----------


## vegos

> AXAXAXAXAXA σοβαρά μιλάτε τώρα;
> Δηλαδή θέλει www για όλα τα URLs;
> 
> το ping slashdot.org δεν παίζει δηλαδή;
> 
> Αν είναι δυνατόν, πάνω που είχε αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει στα μάτια μου το OSX.


Κανονικά παίζει....

Όταν βρει μπροστά www τα βρίσκει σκούρα, θεωρεί ότι του λείπει κάτι...

Οτιδήποτε δεν έχει μπροστά www, παίζει κανονικά, πχ magla.gr

----------


## cirrus

> AXAXAXAXAXA σοβαρά μιλάτε τώρα;
> Δηλαδή θέλει www για όλα τα URLs;
> 
> το ping slashdot.org δεν παίζει δηλαδή;
> 
> Αν είναι δυνατόν, πάνω που είχε αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει στα μάτια μου το OSX.


Μπα το slashdot παίζει κανονικότατα. Δεν χρειάζετε www. στην αρχή. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι την ακούει με το .awmn αν και δεν ξέρω τον λόγο. Λογικά κάτι παίζει με το lookupd το οποίο είναι υπεύθυνο για τα resolve, από app σαν τον safari. Από console δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Μια άλλη λύση είναι να χρησιμοποιείς proxy μια και το safari στέλνει κατευθείαν εκεί το request χωρίς προβλήματα. Με firefox το ίδιο συμβαίνει?

----------


## koki

Δε μου δουλεύει ούτε με proxy. 
Δεν είναι Safari-only. Είναι universal (ακόμα και το ping..)

----------


## vegos

> Δε μου δουλεύει ούτε με proxy. 
> Δεν είναι Safari-only. Είναι universal (ακόμα και το ping..)


Το γραψα και παραπάνω..
Περιμένει να βρει domain της μορφής http://www.xxx.yyy...
Αν δεν υπάρχει το www. μπροστά, κάνει resolve το οτιδήποτε.

Η μόνη λύση είναι να προστεθεί στο hosts ή να παίξεις λίγο με τον proxy.
Κάποια στιγμή τα είχα καταφέρει, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως και γιατί...

----------


## nkladakis

ειναι bug ουτε στο 10.2 ειχε προβλημα ουτε στο 10.3.
απο το 10.4.3 και μετα, αν εχει κατανοήσει κανεις γιατι το κανει μπορουμε να το δημοσιοποιήσουμε

----------


## bchris

Νομιζω οτι η απαντηση ειναι καπου εδω:




> starti:~ root# host http://www.awmn
> ;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
> http://www.awmn has address 10.19.143.13


Κατι παιζει με τον lookupd και τα TCP replies...

----------


## bchris

Τελικα βρεθηκε λυση, τρεχοντας ενα BIND τοπικα.
Ακολουθει η διαδικσια:

1.
vi /etc/named.conf -->

options {
directory "/var/named";
/*
* If there is a firewall between you and nameservers you want
* to talk to, you might need to uncomment the query-source
* directive below. Previous versions of BIND always asked
* questions using port 53, but BIND 8.1 uses an unprivileged
* port by default.
*/
*
query-source address * port 53;

forwarders {
10.37.57.145;
193.92.150.3;
};
*
};
//
.
.

2.
mkdir /System/Library/StartupItems/BIND

vi /System/Library/StartupItems/BIND/BIND -->

#!/bin/sh

. /etc/rc.common

if [ "${DNSSERVER}" = "-YES-" ]; then
ConsoleMessage "Starting BIND DNS Server"
/usr/sbin/named
fi

3. 
chmod +x /System/Library/StartupItems/BIND/BIND

4.
vi /System/Library/StartupItems/BIND/StartupParameters.plist -->

{
Description = "Local Caching DNS Server";
Provides = ("DNS Server");
OrderPreference = "None";
Messages = 
{
start = "Starting BIND DNS Server";
stop = "Stopping BIND DNS Server";
};
}



5. 
vi /etc/hostconfig

AFPSERVER=-NO-
AUTHSERVER=-NO-
AUTOMOUNT=-YES-
CUPS=-AUTOMATIC-
NFSLOCKS=-AUTOMATIC-
NISDOMAIN=-NO-
TIMESYNC=-YES-
QTSSERVER=-NO-
WEBSERVER=-NO-
SMBSERVER=-NO-
SNMPSERVER=-NO-
SPOTLIGHT=-YES-
CRASHREPORTER=-YES-
ENCRYPTSWAP=-NO-
*
DNSSERVER=-YES-
*


6. 
Start bind
astarti:~ root# /System/Library/StartupItems/BIND/BIND

7.
kill -9 lookupd (μην μασατε, θα ξανασηκωθει μονος του)

8.
enjoy  :: 

PING http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.19.143.13: icmp_seq=0 ttl=57 time=9.624 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.13: icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=5.604 ms
^C
--- http://www.awmn ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 5.604/7.614/9.624/2.010 ms


EDIT:
Ξεχασα να πω οτι σαν nameserver sto "System Preferences" θα βαλουμε
και τον εαυτο μας...

----------


## racer

δες τε τι κάνει με το http://www.gr

----------


## nkladakis

> δες τε τι κάνει με το http://www.gr


no problem

----------


## bchris

Εμενα μου βγαζει αυτο:

astarti:~ root# ping http://www.gr
PING grweb.ics.forth.gr (139.91.247.1): 56 data bytes
^C
--- grweb.ics.forth.gr ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss

----------


## vegos

> Εμενα μου βγαζει αυτο:
> 
> astarti:~ root# ping http://www.gr
> PING grweb.ics.forth.gr (139.91.247.1): 56 data bytes
> ^C
> --- grweb.ics.forth.gr ping statistics ---
> 5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss


Λογικό. Το http://www.gr είναι cname στο grweb.ics.forth.gr.
Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν υπάρχει domain name με ΜΙΑ τελίτσα και ξεκινάει με http://www......

----------


## sotirisk

κι όμως υπάρχει λύση!
http://osx.portraitofakite.com/

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Δε μου δουλεύει ούτε με proxy. 
> Δεν είναι Safari-only. Είναι universal (ακόμα και το ping..)


Πέτατό, το καρούλι !!!  ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bchris
> 
> Εμενα μου βγαζει αυτο:
> 
> astarti:~ root# ping http://www.gr
> PING grweb.ics.forth.gr (139.91.247.1): 56 data bytes
> ^C
> --- grweb.ics.forth.gr ping statistics ---
> 5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss
> ...


Ναί, γι' αυτό το ανέφερα ... άρα δεν είναι ένα απλό "parsing" που κάνει στο address και αποφασίζει οτι δεν μπορεί να είναι valid. Είναι καθαρό bug, επιμένω οτι πρέπει να αναφερθεί...

----------


## nkladakis

Λοιπόν δεν ειναι κατι που εμφανίστηκε στο 10.4.3 δοκιμασα σε 10.3 που εχουμε στο mac στη λεσχη και εκει δεν το κανει resolve. 
Παλαιότερα δεν ειχε κανένα πρόβλημα.
Κατι πρέπει να εχει αλλάξει στον dns που εχει το 10.19.143.0 και δεν του αρέσει.
Με το nagios.awmn π.χ. δεν εχει πρόβλημα και ουτε με τα αλλα xxx.awmn

----------


## cirrus

Εμένα μου το κάνει με διάφορα.


```
broken:~ cirrus$ host wiki.awmn
;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
wiki.awmn has address 10.26.123.1
broken:~ cirrus$ ping wiki.awmn
ping: cannot resolve wiki.awmn: Unknown host
broken:~ cirrus$ lookupd -d
lookupd version 369.2 (root 2005.12.01 18:32:41 UTC)
Enter command name, "help", or "quit" to exit
> hostWithName: wiki.awmn
nil
broken:~ cirrus$ host wind.awmn
;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
wind.awmn is an alias for hostmaster.awmn.
hostmaster.awmn has address 10.19.143.12
broken:~ cirrus$ ping wind.awmn
ping: cannot resolve wind.awmn: Unknown host
```

Ενώ από το άλλο box


```
[email protected]:~$ host wiki.awmn
pi;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
wiki.awmn has address 10.26.123.1
[email protected]:~$ ping -c1 wiki.awmn
PING wiki.awmn (10.26.123.1): 56 data bytes

--- wiki.awmn ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss
[email protected]:~$ host wind.awmn
;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
wind.awmn is an alias for hostmaster.awmn.
hostmaster.awmn has address 10.19.143.12
[email protected]:~$ ping -c1 wind.awmn
PING hostmaster.awmn (10.19.143.12): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: icmp_seq=0 ttl=59 time=4.6 ms

--- hostmaster.awmn ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 4.6/4.6/4.6 ms
```

Δοκίμασα διάφορα, οπώς αλλαγή του LookupOrder του lookupd (/etc/lookupd/hosts), αλλά και με το resolver (man 5 resolver) αλλά πάλι δεν.

----------


## socrates

Τελικά η μόνη (μπακάλικη) λύση που μένει, είναι "με το χέρι" δήλωση στο hosts?

----------


## paravoid

Καταρχάς σίγουρα πρόκειται για κάποιο bug του OSX. Όποιος δεν βαριέται ας κάνει bug report στην Apple.

To bug προκαλείται (και συμβαίνει τώρα και όχι παλιότερα) λόγω μεγάλης αύξησης στους NS της ζώνης "awmn".
Γιαυτό άλλωστε και λέει truncated και γυρνάει σε TCP mode για ένα απλό Α-request.

Μπορώ να σκεφτώ workaround (ξεχωριστή ζώνη για καθένα από τα top-level domains) αλλά έχω σκεφτεί ήδη κάποια λύση που έχει ήδη συζητηθεί (περίπου) στα πλαίσια της ομάδας AWMN Hostmaster (group από master NS).

Περισσότερα (ελπίζω) σύντομα.

----------

